# Citron starts Easter Sale - 45% *upd: 31 Oct*



## titanz (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello!

Citron starts ONE-DAY Halloween Sale - 45% *upd: 31 Oct*
http://www.citron-instruments.com (www.citron-instruments.com)

Citron Instruments has released the big Expansion for AQUA library for Kontakt - VALVE DREAMS.

* AQUA updated to version 1.3.
* Added big expansion - VALVE DREAMS.
* Now three times bigger than it was before.
* Intro Price: 59€ (later 69€).
* update free (via email).













Demos: 
http://soundcloud.com/citron_instruments

PS.If you need some help with scripting,sampling and etc we can help ! 
PSS. If you need our library fo FREE pls send email!

For more info: 
http://citron-instruments.com/

Petr Beliaikin


----------



## Efimov (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations, my friend ! Great job !


----------



## titanz (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Citron Instruments releases "Aqua" library.*

Thx a lot, dude! I tried to do my best.


----------



## reddognoyz (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice work. Nice clean interface. I gotta say I'm going to need to hear something more in the demos to convince me this is worth the cost. Looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## titanz (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Citron Instruments releases "Aqua" library.*

Thx! I am working on it at the moment. Soon more demos will be released.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 16, 2012)

A cool idea!


----------



## titanz (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: Citron Instruments releases "Aqua" library.*

Technical demo soon


----------



## titanz (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello!

We have posted a new "AQUA" demo.

Soon more videos and audio demos.

Thx!

[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/citron_instruments/aqua-alatanta#new-timed-comment-at-46164[/flash]
[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/citron_instruments/cities-of-white-and-gold-naked[/flash]
http://soundcloud.com/citron_instrument ... t-at-46164


----------



## titanz (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Citron Instruments releases "Aqua" library *upd:new 1.1 version 19 March**

Hello!

We released 1.1 update!

•	New “Save/Load Presets” button for save and load presets. 
•	Optimization and bug fixes.

Best regards, Petr Beliaikin.


----------



## Ben H (Apr 14, 2012)

EDIT


----------



## titanz (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Citron Instruments releases "Aqua" library *upd:new 1.1 version 19 March**

Thanks a lot for your advice! 

We're working now on the next library from "Elements", and on the upgrade/expansion for "AQUA". Soon we're going to create more demos. 

Best regards, Petr


----------



## titanz (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Citron Instruments releases "Aqua" library *upd:new 1.1 version 19 March**

Hello!

The new library from "Elements" and on the upgrade/expansion for "AQUA" coming soon!

PS.If you need some help with scripting,sampling and etc we can help 
PSS. If you need our library fo free pls send email!

Best regards, Petr.


----------



## Ben H (Sep 14, 2012)

EDIT


----------



## Kralc (Sep 14, 2012)

You guys could definitely get some more demos if you sent out some NFR copies to some members


----------



## titanz (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Citron Instruments - new library coming soon and pricedrop 30% *upd: 13 Sept**

Hello! 

The new library "PIRA" released! 

PS.If you need some help with scripting,sampling and etc we can help 
PSS. If you need our library fo FREE pls send email! 

Best regards, Petr.


----------



## TGV (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi,

Your libraries look nice, but there are no specifications, not even what sounds they contain. In the demo for Aqua, I hear pads and textures, as you say, but also percussive elements, and string staccatos.


----------



## jleckie (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Citron Instruments - new library PIRA released! *upd: 30 Oct**

Pretty kool stuff there. I think I'll get this. Just 2 points on your advert:

1) you really DO need more of a description, a sound list breakdown would help and
2) you need to exude more confidence. The sentence, "We are trying to make an instrument with which all sounds can be used, no useless sounds, no worthless stuff." SHOULD read more like , "Weve made an instrument with which ALL sounds can be used in your compositions, no useless sounds, no worthless stuff, no fluff."

Best of luck in your endeavors.


----------



## titanz (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Citron Instruments - new library PIRA released! *upd: 30 Oct**

Hello!

The description of the demos contains information about playing sounds (Soundcloud)

In the near future we will add demos and you can hear more sounds of our libraries

Many thx!

Best regard, Petr.


----------



## titanz (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello!

The new demos have been added

http://soundcloud.com/citron_instrument ... a-nimedium

http://soundcloud.com/citron_instrument ... meria-only

Many thx! 

Best regard, Petr.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Citron Instruments - new library PIRA released! (new demos)*upd: 10 Nov**

Petr,

Great work! Aqua sounds intriguing to me. Do you have a patch list?

All the very best,

Darren


----------



## titanz (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Citron Instruments - new library PIRA released! (new demos)*upd: 10 Nov**



dpasdernick @ Sun Nov 11 said:


> Petr,
> 
> Great work! Aqua sounds intriguing to me. Do you have a patch list?
> 
> ...



THX!

AQUA has no patches in the traditional meaning. It contains a lot of sounds that you can combine and "Save/Load" user presets.

Best regards, Petr.

PS/ Free expansion for Pira comming soon!)


----------



## titanz (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: Citron Instruments - new library PIRA released! (new demos)*upd: 10 Nov**

Hello!

We have added first *Expansion*. Our library is *FOUR* times bigger than it was before!!!

Time for winter SALE! 34-36% !

Best regards, Petr.


----------



## shakuman (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Citron Instruments - new expansion for PIRA released! SALE 34-36%! *upd: 26 Nov**

Hi Petr.
Are you serious about this ''If you need our library fo FREE pls send email! ''
are you mean you will offer your library for free for any one email you? please explain your quiz! o[])


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Citron Instruments - new expansion for PIRA released! SALE 34-36%! *upd: 26 Nov**

Litsening to the recordings, I cannot tell which Instruments are your Pira or Aqua, as I hear strings, horns, pianos, etc.
Would love to buy a cool Percussion Instrument as I have been around real acoustic instruments so long my ideas are entrenched in tradition, this is due to a lack of sounds, and no time to create what I'd like.
I hear some cool percussion sparingly used, would love to see lists, screenshots of presets, etc.
I purchased another percussion library and don't plan on buying from cool demos again until I get answers that I need.
The last one was a pretty GUI, the sounds were basic waveforms, so that was my fault for assuming someone spent time having set ups, and presets as opposed to a GUI, and nothing but waveforms.

When you have the time of course.


----------



## titanz (Nov 27, 2012)

HELLO!

1. your good demos = our free libraries 
2. for ex this track includes only "Aqua" and "Pira". http://soundcloud.com/citron_instrument ... meria-only
The description of the demos contains information about playing sounds (Soundcloud)
3. New demos commin soon 

THX for your questions!!!

Best regards, Petr.


----------



## shakuman (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Citron Instruments - new expansion for PIRA released! SALE 34-36%! *upd: 26 Nov**

Thanks Petr! I already bought the bundle.. o=?


----------



## titanz (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello! )

Time for FRIDAY THE 13TH night!

SALE 40% for bundle!

http://www.citron-instruments.com/bundles.php

Best regards, Petr.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Citron Instruments - FRIDAY THE 13TH * SALE 40% for bundle! *upd: 13 Sep**

deleted post


----------



## titanz (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello, paulmatthew

You can find information on our website:

http://www.citron-instruments.com/aqua.php
http://www.citron-instruments.com/pira.php

our demo with description:

https://soundcloud.com/citron_instruments

Сontact us for more information.

Best regards, Petr.


----------



## titanz (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello! ) 

HALLOWEEN SALE! 

SALE 40% for bundle! 

http://www.citron-instruments.com/bundles.php

PS. new library soon! 

Best regards, Petr.


----------



## titanz (Nov 28, 2013)

HI!

LAST DAY SALE - 55% for bundle! 

http://www.citron-instruments.com/bundles.php 

Best regards, Petr.


----------



## titanz (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello! 

Citron Instruments has released the big Expansion for AQUA library for Kontakt - VALVE DREAMS. 

* AQUA updated to version 1.3. 
* Added big expansion - VALVE DREAMS. 
* Now three times bigger than it was before. 
* Intro Price: 59€ (later 69€). 
* update free (via email). 

http://youtu.be/AYa7g_tj4Ac 

PS.If you need some help with scripting,sampling and etc we can help ! 
PSS. If you need our library fo FREE pls send email! 

For more info: 
http://citron-instruments.com/ 

Petr Beliaikin


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Citron released VALVE DREAMS - big exp for AQUA + update 1.3 + teaser *upd: 11 March**

Do you do EDU discounts?


----------



## Ben H (Mar 11, 2014)

titanz @ Tue Mar 11 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Citron Instruments has released the big Expansion for AQUA library for Kontakt - VALVE DREAMS.



Awesome!



> * update free (via email).



We should email you for an update link?
Or you will send update links out automatically?

Kind regards,

Ben H


----------



## titanz (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Citron released VALVE DREAMS - big exp for AQUA + update 1.3 + teaser *upd: 11 March**



RobertPeetersPiano @ Tue Mar 11 said:


> Do you do EDU discounts?


Write to me pls)
[email protected]


Ben H @ Tue Mar 11 said:


> We should email you for an update link?


Yes, sorry for the inconvenience, it temporarily


----------



## Ben H (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Citron released VALVE DREAMS - big exp for AQUA + update 1.3 + teaser *upd: 11 March**

I just sent you an email.

Thanks.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 11, 2014)

Haven't received and E-mail yet. I think I bought this back it the fall during the sale. I like them a lot. Looking forward to the update!
J


----------



## titanz (Mar 11, 2014)

Dr.Quest @ Tue Mar 11 said:


> Haven't received and E-mail yet. I think I bought this back it the fall during the sale. I like them a lot. Looking forward to the update!
> J



Thank you!)
Email me or support pls

[email protected] 

[email protected]


----------



## titanz (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi!)

CITRON starts Easter Sale - 33% for bundle

http://www.citron-instruments.com/bundles.php


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2022)

Does anyone have the old "AQUA" library?
I went to install it recently and the backup that I have is corrupt. :(

Sadly there is also no way to contact the developer either as his domain name & email have both expired. And it appears he is no longer visits here. :/


----------

